# Really worried 6 days past IVF transfer



## lea197 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi everyone

I am really worried and need advice i have really bad period pain and now have EWCM has anyone had this before? I normally get period pain and EWCM before my period so im convincing myself this has not worked i am taking cyclogest pessaries but cant see anything online about egg white cervical mucus after egg transfer.

Sorry for freaking out.
Baby dust to all


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi lea, I'm 5 do 2dt today and all day yesterday and today Been having cramps, along with a wet feeling, and white discharge, it may well be implantation of the embryo, which happens around day  5 past transfer and up to day 9 so I would nt worry to much hunny, I know it's hard. When is your test date? Xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Lea


I really dont think you can tell at this stage.  My clinic told me to ingnore any symptoms that i may have (unless i was in pain, of course) as it can mean either pg or a period.  I certainly had pains on my sides just after transere, not sure if i had them or not with my other cycles. 


Honestly, i hate to say it but there is nothing you can do except wait it out.  I hope your keeping yourself busy and not sat at home worrying   .  xxx


----------



## lea197 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi
My test date is the 17th sept and i thought i would be ok but all these symptoms are making me more paranoid. I have cramps, boobs hurt with shooting pains, nausea, headache and butterfly feeling in stomach hope it is implantation.


----------



## Mimi Von Trapp (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Lea
Really try not to worry. I had sharp pains for 3 days after ET. I felt uncomfortable and bloated. I too hoped it was implantation pain and not period (last ICSI cycle it was my period-horrific!) Everyone is different too but I am 6dp2dt and I have white discharge like Rachel. I got bit paranoid thinking it was part of my monthly cycle and that I'll get my period soon. Just gotta hang in there and have a PMA!

Best wishes
Mimi


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey girls

Every symptom ur experiencing is perfectly normal,ur gonna feel like period is comin,ur also gonna have preg symptoms and its all thanks to the pessaries!!even the discharge is normal!!I felt like I did every other month so I tested 12 days post 2 day transfer,got bfn,obviously thought it was all over cos I had terrible cramps etc so assumed period was on route however the very next day I got bfp and my beautiful girl is 9 months old now so please don't worry about symptoms or lack of them cos even once I got preg I didn't feel one bit different!!its very weird bein a woman lol!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Mimi Von Trapp (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Jen- that helps a lot. Feel reassured. I test a week today! Don't wanna think about it! Great to here positive news about bubba's!
Mimi


----------

